# Wasserenthärtung mit S7



## Johannes F (12 Oktober 2010)

habe eine alte wasserrückkühlanlage mit schütztechnik und einer alten wasserenthärtung zu welcher es keine unterlagen mehr gibt. der kunde möchte die anlage auf S7 umrüsten, was auch kein problem ist.
mir stellt sich jetzt die frage ob ich die vier ventile von der wasserenthärtung auch gleich auf die sps hänge. eine neue leitfähigkeitsmessung welche ja die wasserhärte messen soll wird eh in die sps integriert. mir kann nur leider genau sagen was die zwei zentralsteuerventile und die zwei betriebsventile machen? es ist ebenfalls ein wasserzähler an der alten enthärtungsanlage angeschlossen.
ich vermute das immer zwei ventile zur einer stufe gehören, so das immer eine regeneriert werden kann.

kann mir jemand etwas dazu sagen oder etwas erklären?


----------



## Verpolt (12 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,



> Bei einer Einzelanlage arbeitet die Enthärtungsanlage mit einer einzigen Ionentauschersäule. Während der Regeneration kann daher kein Weichwasser geliefert werden (Rohwasser steht weiterhin zur Verfügung). Für viele Anwendungen sind Einzelanlagen vollkommen ausreichend.
> Doppelanlagen oder Pendelanlagen sind im Prinzip zwei Einzelanlagen, die z.B. über ein Zentralsteuerventil zusammengeschaltet sind. Es arbeitet jeweils eine Ionentauschersäule, während die zweite Säule nach der Regeneration auf ihren Einsatz wartet. Ist die Kapazität der ersten Säule erschöpft, wird automatisch auf die zweite Säule umgeschaltet und vice versa.
> Doppelanlagen werden meistens für industrielle Zwecke benötigt. Die meisten DVGW-geprüften Anlagen für private Haushalte sind jedoch ebenfalls Doppelanlagen




---->  http://www.wasseraufbereitungsseiten.de/enthaertung_faq.htm



LG


----------



## Johannes F (12 Oktober 2010)

oh danke genau soetwas habe ich gesucht. 
in meinem fall ist es vermutlich so:
wenn das wasser zu hart ist >13 wird wasser abgelassen und weiches wasser aus der enthärtungsanlage nachgefüllt. mir ist nur noch nicht so klar für was der wasserzähler installiert ist. ich denke er dient nur zur feststellung wann eine der anlagen verbraucht ist oder? weil regeln kann man da ja nix


----------



## kolbendosierer (12 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich kenne es so, das eine Enthärtung zwei "Birnen" hat die im Wechselbetrieb arbeiten. Eine Regeneriert, die andere Produziert. Die Anlage kann auch nach xxm³ regeneriert werden, wenn Leitwertmesser nicht vorhanden.

Gruß

Robert


----------



## ge-nka (12 Oktober 2010)

Johannes F schrieb:


> eine neue leitfähigkeitsmessung welche ja die wasserhärte messen soll wird eh in die sps integriert.


Mit Leifähigkeitsmessung alleine wird aber keine Härte gemmessen,
es gibt,
entweder die                                Magnesium-Wasserhärte, oder Calcium-Wasserhärte
oder Gesamtwasserhärte.
Für welchen Zweck wird das Wasser  aufbereitet?


----------



## Johannes F (14 Oktober 2010)

das wasser wir für eine wasserrückkühlanlage benötigt. das ist kühlwasser für maschinen. so wie ich den aufbau z.z. sehe wird die leitfähigkeit von dem brauchwasser der wasserrückkühlanlage gemessen. wird der werst zu schlecht wird einfach wasser abgelassen ->kanal. nun wird weiches wasser aus der enthärtungsanlage nachgefüllt bis der füllstand wieder i.o. ist. denke die wasseruhr ist nur für die wassermenge die durch den jeweiligen enthärter gelaufen ist um die verschleisgrenze zu ermitteln.


----------



## ge-nka (14 Oktober 2010)

So wie du das beschreibst ist das eine Entsalzungsanlage und nicht Enthärungsanlage, was für Kühlwasser ausreichend ist da die Temperatur dort 80-90°C nicht übersteigt und damit keine Ablagerungen vom Calzium entstehen.
Enthärtungsanlage ist anders aufgebaut.
http://www.vks-kalisalz.de/anwendung-wasserenthaertung-enthaertungsanlage.html


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (14 Oktober 2010)

Genau, dann würde auch die Leitfähigkeitsmessung wieder sinn machen. 

Also sollte erstmal geklärt werden, was das überhaupt ist... 

Hier mal noch paar links dazu:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasseraufbereitung

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demineralisiertes_Wasser

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enthärtung

Gruß
Timo


----------



## gerryvel (16 Oktober 2010)

*Anlagentyp?*

Leitwertmessung? Vielleicht ist es eine simple Umkehrosmose?
Ist eine Druckerhöhungspumpe dran?


----------



## Sockenralf (16 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich kenne das so:
die Enthärtung bietet 2 Möglichkeiten:

Entweder wird nach Durchflußmenge umgeschalten (einfaches Verfahren), aber höhere Verbrauchskosten, weil nach "ungünstigstem Fall" eingestellt werden muß 8max. Wasserhärte im Zulauf)
Oder es wird nach tatsächlichem Zustnd des Austauschers umgeschalten (nur dann, wenn der Austauscher wirklich erschöpft ist). Ist aber aufwändiger / teurer, weil eben eine Leitfähigkeitsmessung erforderlich ist.



Einfache Anlagen können nur "verbrauchsabhängig", teurere Anlagen können beides


MfG


----------



## würgi (28 Oktober 2010)

*Programm Wasseraufbereitung*

Hallo,
Schau mal unter diesem Link:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=39935

Hab da mal ein Programm das dir ev. nützen könnte.

Gruss Stephan


----------

